# Best $350 AVR?



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I just bought 3 PSB Image C60's and a pair of S50's. I plan on buying a sub to replace the junk I currently own.

I need a good AVR to use this stuff to it's potential. I want to spend around $350 and will probably run a 5.1 setup. I'm leaning toward Onkyo but would consider Denon or Pioneer. If someone has a good recommendation I'd really appreciate a brief rundown of the features that make it a winner.

Setup will be for 50/50 home theater and music in a 25X25 foot room.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Mikey, I strongly suggest looking at the Onkyo AVR's as for the money you will get far more in return, I personally would choose an Onkyo over a Denon or Pioneer, having owned all 3 brands I prefer the sound of the Onkyo receivers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly recommend adding $50 to your budget and go with this Onkyo 707 as it offers amazing value for the money and gives you every option you would ever need. The only thing its missing is the new 3D HDMI 1.4 spec but if 3D is not important to you it is by far the best deal you can get.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Within that price range, I to would have to suggest the Onkyo and as Tony suggests, if you can squeeze another $50 into the budget, the 707 would be great!


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd look at the Denon 1611 for about $400 or the Denon 591 for about 350. Check the Denon USA site for the list of authorized internet dealers. ECOST and Dakmart both carry refurbs. Sometimes you'll find a better deal looking at year old models, a quick search found a 2310 in the ball park where you are looking, it's a year old but has is a higher model.

If you want a quick comparison of the entry Denon models, check this link: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1252688


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Another vote for the 707. The combination of Preamp Outputs and THX Certification takes it over the top over the Denon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

Pre outs are great if you're going to use them. Do you really see a $350 amp running 5.1 going to external amps? I don't see them in his near future. I'm not sure what THX gets you ... other than a few more letters on stickers on the box ... and a few bucks spent by the vendor which could be spent by hardware. I don't see the added value to THX.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

THX Post Processing is excellent and is used by many. THX is more than a few letters. I will grant you when they started releasing Select Level Components, THX lost some of their shine.

THX Ultra Spec is actually not easy to attain whereas Select is. Regardless, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Does "powered zone 2" mean a receiver has multi zone output? Like I have a pair of speakers in another room powered by this AVR?

What do people do who have both a projector and regular flat screen TV? I don't understand why the 707 has about 15 video inputs but only one HDMI output. HDMI switchers are expensive.

I looked at both Denon and Onkyo and have decided on the Onkyo 707. That price at accessories for less is awesome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

THX modes are very useful, If you like the wide dynamic sound of a theater sound system adding them on top of the uncompressed audio formats from BluRay is great. Other then DPLIIx, THX modes are also great for exspanding 5.1 audio to 7.1 channels if you use them.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> Does "powered zone 2" mean a receiver has multi zone output? Like I have a pair of speakers in another room powered by this AVR?
> 
> What do people do who have both a projector and regular flat screen TV? I don't understand why the 707 has about 15 video inputs but only one HDMI output. HDMI switchers are expensive.
> 
> I looked at both Denon and Onkyo and have decided on the Onkyo 707. That price at accessories for less is awesome.


That's an excellent selection. Let us know if you need help setting it up.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> I looked at both Denon and Onkyo and have decided on the Onkyo 707. That price at accessories for less is awesome.


Good choice and let us know how you get on :T


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

The lowest model in the demon line thY will drive two simultaneous hdmi outputs is the 4311 at a out 1500 street price. The 3311 will has two outs but only one can be active at a time. I am not sure where that fits in other manufacturer's lines but you will not typically find two outs in entry level avr's


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Mikeythai said:


> Does "powered zone 2" mean a receiver has multi zone output? Like I have a pair of speakers in another room powered by this AVR?


Yes it has output for a 2nd zone.
If not using the full 7.1 system, you can use the rear surround outputs to power a 2nd zone.
If using the full 7.1 system, the AVR still has outputs for a 2nd zone but they will not be powered by the Onkyo, they will need to go to another amp or AVR. 

***Important Note***
The zone 2 outputs will only work with analog inputs to the Onkyo. In other words, if you have your cd player hooked up to the Onkyo with a digital connection, the Onkyo will not pass that signal through to the 2nd zone. You would have to connect the cd player to the Onkyo with an analog connection.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

for the hdmi question regarding 2 output devices on a single source (tv & projector in same room)

many have gone to hdmi matrix switches; these from monoprice have been very very stable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2

I have one of the 4x1's in front of a projector; works surprisingly well; specially when you factor in the dollars


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

If you use an HDMI switch is there a prescribed way to switch between output units? I'm assuming you have to turn off one tv before you turn on the other in order to eliminate handshake issues.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

for the 4x1 switch the handshake would happen for each input

ie, if you had a dvr on input 1 and a blu ray on input 2 when you switched between them the handshake would reoccur. My understanding is that the handshake is happening between the switch and the outputting device but I could be mistaken.

My guess is that with a 4x2 it would happen in the same manner. The 4x2's definately do not require that only one output path be live at one time.

Basically,
you use ir to control the switch and they magically work, I've been happily surprised at how well it works


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

golfnut said:


> If you use an HDMI switch is there a prescribed way to switch between output units? I'm assuming you have to turn off one tv before you turn on the other in order to eliminate handshake issues.


I use a TrippLite unit for access to a single Apple TV and it is designed to have four displays running at once. The down side is that it only support a single input device. On the upside, there is no problem with handshake issues.

It is also automatic when the display is turned on so no IR is needed.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

the monoprice ones are automatic as well; but in my scenario there is a dish network receiver which always is outputting a signal on hdmi so I'm forced to use ir for switch control

basically, when you factor in the price; the monoprice switches are to good to be true


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

steiny93 said:


> the monoprice ones are automatic as well; but in my scenario there is a dish network receiver which always is outputting a signal on hdmi so I'm forced to use ir for switch control
> 
> basically, when you factor in the price; the monoprice switches are to good to be true


I'm sorry, I am a little lost, please bear with me. The Apple TV in my scenario is also always outputting via HDMI as well and is always on. No matter when I turn on one of the TV's, the Apple TV shows up on the appropriate input of the TV.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nevermind, I think I just answered my own question. I looked at the unit you were talking about on Monoprice and it has several more inputs. Sorry about that. 

Move along, move along, nothing to see here....


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

If a switch is used to hook one input like an Apple TV to multiple displays, are all the displays required to have the same display capabilities? Ie, If i have a projector that is capable of 1080P and I hook up an old TV with only 1080I capability to another output branch ... what does the Apple TV wind up sending, 1080P or 1080I? What happens if the 1080P comes on first and the TV is powered on later ... or is that just a no, no and you don't do that?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's actually a very interesting question that I haven't thought of before. The strange part is that one of the TV's is 720/1080i and the other is 1080P and we have had both on watching the same movie before. Started the movie on the 1080P plasma and I went to bed and wanted to finish watching it and my bride continued watching in the living room with the 1080P.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

the monoprice 4x1 takes 4 inputs with a single output

the dish 722 always outputs a signal; as such the automatic function of the switch always sees the 722 even when other devices are powered up


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I like that Monoprice switcher and I also like the prices of their HDMI cable that they sell on that website.


----------



## plainsman (Feb 11, 2011)

Where do you buy a 707 for $400. You can PM or email me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

accessories4less is the place to get that price :T


----------



## plainsman (Feb 11, 2011)

Does buying a refurbished from A4L come with the same warranty and all the parts? Whats the experience? Typically I dont buy refurbs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A Refurbished Onkyo comes with a 1 year Warranty whereas the A-Stock comes with a 2 year Warranty. Note you can easily add an additional Aftermarket Warranty for a very reasonable price.

Many of us have purchased AVR's from AC4L. Myself included. The savings are huge and every Refurbished AVR I have seen from there looks brand new.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> A Refurbished Onkyo comes with a 1 year Warranty whereas the A-Stock comes with a 2 year Warranty. Note you can easily add an additional Aftermarket Warranty for a very reasonable price.
> 
> Many of us have purchased AVR's from AC4L. Myself included. The savings are huge and every Refurbished AVR I have seen from there looks brand new.
> ...


I concur


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I also purchased an Onkyo TX-NR3007 from A4L and have referred four of my friends that have also purchased over the last year and everyone is very satisfied with their receiver.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a very nice receiver Dale with lots of features and power too, we don't really have a place in the UK where Onkyo products can be bought for such great prices


----------

